# Sira's Four (Black Fox x Siamese Pied)



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Ranger x Sira's litter has arrived!  All decent sized, full-bellied bubs. There were 10 all together, 3 bucks and 7 does. I removed the two smaller boys and both pink eyed does (who also happened to be the smallest of the does, though all 10 were close in size) keeping a total of 6 black eyed bubs. Photos will be up where they grow some fur. 

Ranger
Standard Siamese Pied
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=25074










Sira
Standard Black Fox
http://www.mouserydatabase.com/RMM/mouse=24874


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats! I'm glad she finally had them =)


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!  Yeah me too, the poor girl was beginning to look like three mice in one.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

More babies?! :lol: Just kidding, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha! I can't wait to see how they look. I was expecting these two new litters to be very close as I moved both does in with Ranger on the same day (they already lived together in the main group of does) and within two weeks both were showing. I am planning to breed 2 litters at once from now on, just in case a doe rejects babies or anything, the other may be able to help out. I still house them separately though for multiple reasons.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

I decided to bring Sira's litter size down again tonight as they haven't grown as fast as I'd like, plus it turned out the baby I was unsure of was of course a buck and I am not in need of bucks at this time. So I removed the 2 black Pied bucks and kept the 4 does, who are all showing solid dark pigment (on top) but it's still too soon to say exactly what they'll be.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

*Day 3*

All four are does, one is definitely Pied and I believe that the others are likely Self, though it's too early to tell for sure.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice and dark colored bubs you have there. Adorable!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!!  I can't wait for them to fur up.


----------

